# Look Bike club on strava



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi all following on from the creation of *The Look Bike club on facebook*, thanks to a fellow Look owner and RBR member we now have *The Look Bicycle Owners Club* on Strava so click below and like follow the group!!!! 

The LOOK Bicycle Owner's Club


Twiggy


----------



## hux (Oct 30, 2011)

I've joined Twiggy.


----------

